

AWS Start-Up Challenge 2010 Finalists - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/11/aws-start-up-challenge-2010-finalists-1.html

======
Charlie_B
Is it just me, or do these businesses sound kind of boring? I read their
pitches, and after the first sentence my eyes began to glaze over - I couldn't
really tell what some of their businesses were all about. Loggly and zoombu
(not a fan of the name) seem to be exceptions, since I knew exactly what they
would do for me if I signed up.

~~~
makmanalp
Absolutely:

>> Compass Labs has a team of talented, accomplished individuals with strong
expertise in Web and social media technologies, natural language processing,
machine learning, artificial intelligence, data mining, and - not surprisingly
- complex algorithms. Compass Labs is propelling a paradigm shift in people's
online experiences. To support our groundbreaking efforts, we have created an
equally innovative organizational structure: flat, non-hierarchical, and
designed for optimal collaboration.

So what? No one gives a crap how awesome you and your company are. What's your
business?

